# SAML



## MaxG. (17. Feb 2017)

Hi,
ich suche gerade nach Single Sing On Möglichkeiten und bin bei meiner Suche dabei auf SAML gestoßen. Ich habe bereits im Internet gesucht und bin auch fündig geworden, allerdings habe ich noch ein paar Fragen, bei dem was ich aus dem Internet gefunden habe nicht schlau geworden bin. Wie Sicher ist SAML vor Hackern? Wer ist mit Service Provider gemeint? Wie muss der Identity Provider bei den Nutzern abgewickelt werden?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------

